# Wine club software



## weaverschmitz (Jan 4, 2021)

Out of curiosity, is anyone in a wine club that has a website for tracking membership, collecting dues, sending emails to a mail list, setting up a calendar of events, and such? I’m trying to find a list of wine clubs that may help too. Thank you in advance.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 4, 2021)

weaverschmitz said:


> Out of curiosity, is anyone in a wine club that has a website for tracking membership, collecting dues, sending emails to a mail list, setting up a calendar of events, and such? I’m trying to find a list of wine clubs that may help too. Thank you in advance.



Have you tried your neighboring club, WVA? I am not involved in the administration, but I think our site does all of the things you mention. Wisconsin Vintners Association


----------



## weaverschmitz (Jan 4, 2021)

Thank you for the tip. I emailed the president of their club. As I was typing my question to him, I realized I had so many other questions related to how clubs are staying connected during this pandemic. We started monthly zoom meetings doing video tours of home wineries and presentations on winemaking techniques. It has been good to see the club members, even if virtually.


----------



## balatonwine (Jan 5, 2021)

Setting up an online calendar of events is trivial. Creating a mailing list is also simple (but has some privacy issues). But once one gets into "tracking", and especially any monetary issues like dues (even if indirect) one can quickly get involved in state and national laws about privacy, security, and finance even inadvertently and through no fault of your own, if one is not careful to keep it very "generic". And the rules get tighter and tighter all the time. Not recommended for the DIYer (especially regarding security storing private data (every server is going to be under attack at some point), and finance law)....

Quite frankly, my company long ago outsources all private data and fiscal tracking issues to another company, because we do not want to deal with the headaches.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Jan 5, 2021)

The church I belong to is another example for this set of skills. presentations get put on face book, on line giving, zoom coffee hour. 
. . . will do some asking, they have evolved a lot


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 12, 2021)

sour_grapes said:


> Have you tried your neighboring club, WVA? I am not involved in the administration, but I think our site does all of the things you mention. Wisconsin Vintners Association


@weaverschmitz 
Wisconsin Vintners Association - is actually having a Zoom meeting this Wednesday. I am part of that club if you want more information. I have also attended and part of Sun Prairie which is also a very active wine club. Because of Covid it is really hard to have any in person meeting and gatherings. I hope this spring that will change - I HOPE !!


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 12, 2021)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Wisconsin Vintners Association - is actually having a Zoom meeting this Wednesday. I am part of that club if you want more information. I have also attended and part of Sun Prairie which is also a very active wine club. Because of Covid it is really hard to have any in person meeting and gatherings. I hope this spring that will change - I HOPE !!



Did you really mean to respond to me? I am also a member of WVA. Perhaps you meant to respond to @weaverschmitz ?


----------



## Ignoble Grape (Jan 12, 2021)

You're looking for software, correct? Lots of options out there, here are a few:

Packnshipdirect.com
shipcompliant.com
AMS (point of sales wine software - original)
Clover
Grape Gears
B-Loyal
E-Cellars (doesn’t link to other systems)
Wine Direct (Shipping)
They all do different things depending on what you're looking for. Some may be local to CA for services. Most seem to offer a menu of options/services that you add on at different tier levels. The sales reps should be able to give you a tour of their systems.

Good luck!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 12, 2021)

sour_grapes said:


> Did you really mean to respond to me? I am also a member of WVA. Perhaps you meant to respond to @weaverschmitz ?


You are correct - Sorry about that !


----------



## weaverschmitz (Jul 5, 2022)

The Prairie Home Vintners club ended up going with Wild Apricot to manage our club membership, mail lists, events, forums, and so much more. So far it has been a great investment for us. 



Prairie Home Vintners - Home


----------

